# Remove Reptile smell



## CourtneyG (Sep 24, 2014)

So we are trying to sell the house soon, and I was wondering how to remove or lessen the reptile smell. It is something I do not notice since I have been around reptiles for so long. I keep the trash can that left over greens go in clean as can be and empty it out when the bag is full (put moth balls in to control fruit flys). In the room I keep leopard geckos, a crab, a tarantula, my pancake tortoises and box turtle, and incubating egg. We do have an ozonator, but that is only a temp fix to the probkem, looking for long term.

Also if this is in the wrong section, sorry had no clue where else to put this.


----------



## wellington (Sep 24, 2014)

I would remove the garbage can from the room. Greens going even a little bad smell bad. Heck, the greens you buy in the bags smell bad and they are still fresh. Of course keep the cages as clean as possible of uneaten food and poo and use frebreeze air freshener. Also if you can open any wondows to get fresh air in.


----------



## Yvonne G (Sep 24, 2014)

I have never noticed a reptile smell, but I have a cat and so a cat box. Even though I keep it clean, the house smells. So I use an air freshener called Citrus Magic. It's made in the USA by Beaumont Products, Inc. - citrusmagic.com I can come in from outside several hours after having sprayed it in the house and I can still smell a hint of citrus. Its very pleasant. When my grocery store quit stocking it I went online and now I buy it by the case online.


----------



## LLLReptile (Sep 24, 2014)

You can also try carpet powders that you dust over the floor, and when you vacuum, it smells nice. Anytime someone is about to come over, just run the vacuum around - very mild but pleasant smell and as long as nothing is directly on the floor, it won't be an issue for the animals. 

Non toxic air fresheners like those used in hospitals (I believe the citrus magic is one type commonly used) also work extremely well. We have automatic fresheners in our stores that keep it smelling nice. It's most noticeable in the mission gorge store, but all locations do have the fresheners. 

-Jen


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 24, 2014)

Also try Odoban, I work in the cat building at the shelter I work at, and it can go from smelling like 120 cats to only a few.


----------



## Yellow Turtle01 (Sep 24, 2014)

Huh, I never noticed a reptile smell! I guess you just get used to it... Sorry for crashing, just gotta say


----------



## smarch (Sep 25, 2014)

I think its citrus magic we use too... for cat box smell, I've never noticed reptile smell since I got rid of the original dreaded sand which was a smell of its own. And the citrus works well on the cat pee smell (darn cat has a habit of missing his litter box... I'm NOT a cat person) but the citrus smell itself makes me sneeze weirdly, so (since my desk is near the cat box) we have those air freshener cones, and I light a candle whenever I'm over there. It all works (though sometimes there's too many smells at once haha) I saw pet odor removing candles at Bark for Life a few weekends ago... wonder how they work for reptile.


----------



## TigsMom (Sep 25, 2014)

I'm getting ready to have the carpets cleaned here, might be a good idea for you as well especially if you're trying to sell your home. Whether a do it yourself rent the machine, or hire a professional they'll have product that leaves a fresh clean smell and odor/stain removers as well. 

Another trick I used years ago when we put our house on the market was buy an electric simmer pot and put in the scent tarts that smell like baked goods, it will make your home smell yummy and very homey. Even the realtors that showed our house asked what it was and how I was doing it, they and their clients really loved it.


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 25, 2014)

For temp fixes, you can put a cup or two of vanilla extract in the oven for 30 minutes to an hour and your house will smell delicious!


----------



## littleginsu (Sep 25, 2014)

I know it sounds weird, but vinegar gets rid of cat urine and its scent... I know it leaves a vinegar smell, but that dissipates pretty easily.


----------



## smarch (Sep 26, 2014)

JAYGEE said:


> For temp fixes, you can put a cup or two of vanilla extract in the oven for 30 minutes to an hour and your house will smell delicious!


 I'm not 100% sure, but I recall that it should be closer to a few tablespoons not a cup... I just remember reading somewhere about someone who added too much and their house smelled like "the Pillsbury doughboys butt"... but maybe they just didn't like vanilla lol I know i'm not a huge vanilla fan myself so I can't say I've personally tried this... hmmm do you think it works with mint?


----------



## JAYGEE (Sep 26, 2014)

smarch said:


> I'm not 100% sure, but I recall that it should be closer to a few tablespoons not a cup... I just remember reading somewhere about someone who added too much and their house smelled like "the Pillsbury doughboys butt"... but maybe they just didn't like vanilla lol I know i'm not a huge vanilla fan myself so I can't say I've personally tried this... hmmm do you think it works with mint?




You're right it was a table spoon or two. We read the same thing! I only had a little bit of vanilla extract so I didn't bother measuring, but it did make the house smell great.


----------



## smarch (Sep 26, 2014)

JAYGEE said:


> You're right it was a table spoon or two. We read the same thing! I only had a little bit of vanilla extract so I didn't bother measuring, but it did make the house smell great.


 And depending on the extract container, the container itself is a cup lol. Vanilla is good just not my favorite its too "warm" a smell, I prefer the "cooler" smells, anything with breeze or air or rain in the name lol, although my "cozy cabin" and "mountain lodge" Yankee Candles are my favorites and they are a warmer smell type thing. I don't even remember where I read the thing about putting in too much but its something that you remember reading since you try to picture it lol. I like the fall smell I wish if I kept windows open long enough the smell would stay forever!


----------



## CourtneyG (Sep 26, 2014)

smarch said:


> And depending on the extract container, the container itself is a cup lol. Vanilla is good just not my favorite its too "warm" a smell, I prefer the "cooler" smells, anything with breeze or air or rain in the name lol, although my "cozy cabin" and "mountain lodge" Yankee Candles are my favorites and they are a warmer smell type thing. I don't even remember where I read the thing about putting in too much but its something that you remember reading since you try to picture it lol. I like the fall smell I wish if I kept windows open long enough the smell would stay forever!


I love the fall smell too. I might try the citrus air fresheners for the room.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 26, 2014)

Ever burned incense? I think it would do the trick...
Edit: %94 of households here use it at least once a week! it adds a nice smell to rooms, it's also used to remove cooking smells.


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 26, 2014)

Yellow Turtle01 said:


> Huh, I never noticed a reptile smell! I guess you just get used to it... Sorry for crashing, just gotta say


Reptiles themselves do not smell. One of the few pets that don't. But like mentioned above, the garbage can with old greens can smell. Sometimes even the live feeders can smell a bit.


----------



## Abdulla6169 (Sep 26, 2014)

lisa127 said:


> Reptiles themselves do not smell. One of the few pets that don't. But like mentioned above, the garbage can with old greens can smell. Sometimes even the live feeders can smell a bit.


It might be also from reptile feces, those smell...


----------



## lisa127 (Sep 26, 2014)

AbdullaAli said:


> It might be also from reptile feces, those smell...


The feces of any animal smells!...lol Reptiles themselves do not though. 

so yes, if you are not cleaning cages you may have a problem.


----------



## smarch (Sep 26, 2014)

Well if its a dead greens smell that causes the problem I don't have that either, Nank gets his food all day into the next, so when greens come out to be given new ones they're baked and crispy with no smell. However when he drags greens all the way across to his water and makes "soup" that makes the region around his tank quite ripe! then again poo is also an ingredient in the "soup"...


----------

